
Phones can now tell who is carrying them from their users’ gaits - js2
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2019/05/23/online-identification-is-getting-more-and-more-intrusive
======
soulofmischief
> Using these variables, UnifyID sorts gaits into about 50,000 distinct types.
> When coupled with information about a user’s finger pressure and speed on
> the touchscreen, _as well as a device’s regular places of use_ —as revealed
> by its GPS unit—that user’s identity can be pretty well determined

And the devil is in the details. While gait detection will improve and become
a huge security issue in the near future, for now we can already usually
identify someone by their GPS history.

The need for such data, and the intentional ambiguity over which bit of data
is actually the most useful, tells me this tech isn't where it needs to be yet
and this article is a bunch of hype.

